# Expanding RAID 5 on HP DL360 G5 server



## Deleted member 38767 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi lads, 

I need to expand RAID 5 array on HP DL360 G5 server. Can anyone tell me if the array can be used while it is expanding or I'll have to wait until it is all done?


----------



## Tau (Jan 13, 2009)

Grasshopper said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> I need to expand RAID 5 array on HP DL360 G5 server. Can anyone tell me if the array can be used while it is expanding or I'll have to wait until it is all done?



Check to see if the raid controller supports live expansion/rebuilds... i know the controller in my G3 and other servers support.


----------

